# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Ca nhạc >  Hồ Chí Minh đẹp nhất tên người

## thuty

wWw.didau.org YouTube Player









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.






*Nếu ko chạy vui lòng bấm Play để xem*

Hò ơ ..... ơ .............

Tôi hát ngàn lời ca

Bao la hơn những cánh đồng

Mênh mông hơn mặt biển Đông

Êm đềm hơn những dòng sông



Hò ơ .............ơ .......hò ..........ơ ...........hơ .......ơ

Tôi hát ngàn lời ca

Nồng nàn hơn nắng ban mai đẹp tình hơn cánh hoa mai

Hùng thiêng hơn núi sông dài

Là một niềm tin Hồ Chí Minh ! Hồ Chí Minh đẹp nhất tên người

Là một niềm tin Hồ Chí Minh



Hò ơ ...........ơ ...............ơ... .......h ..........ơ



Trên cánh đồng miền Nam

Đau thương mây phủ chân trời

Khi ca lên Hồ Chí Minh

Nghe lòng phơi phớ niềm vui

Hò ơ ...........ơ ........Hò........ơ ......hơ .....ơ



Trên xóm làng miền Nam

Hình Người như " Tiến quân ca " giục lòng vươn cánh bay xa

Vùng lên giải phóng quê nhà

Là một niềm tin Hồ Chí Minh ! Hồ Chí Minh đẹp nhất tên Người

Là một niềm tin ! Hồ Chí Minh



Hò ơ..........ơ .............ơ .............ơ....Hò ơ..........ơ

----------

